

Your Next Chevy May Watch You Watching the Road - user_235711
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/general-motors-seeing-machines/

======
user_235711
What if I am looking away from the road to read the traffic signs, so I can
know what the law is on a particular stretch or in a particular town? What if
I am reading the signs of establishments so I can figure out what kinds of
services are offered along the route I am traveling? Will I only have x number
of seconds to look away before my car obnoxiously suggests "You are tired,
pull over soon"? Driving involves a lot more than simply looking at the road.
In fact you have to look away from the road constantly to evaluate your
surroundings, discover where things are, read traffic signs, check your rear
and side view mirrors, watch for vehicles from incoming roads to drive
defensively, etc. How is an algorithm supposed to detect the difference
between looking away from the road for one of the above mentioned reasons and
looking away from the road because I am tired or distracted? It seems to me
this technology could be extremely annoying due to false positives. Last thing
I want while enjoying scenery on a road trip is some stupid algorithm
suggesting to me that I'm tired when I'm wide awake.

